# Rangefinders legal in NFAA Field?



## tmorelli (Jul 31, 2005)

Just like it says.....are they legal in NFAA sanctioned events? Of course it would primarily be for the angle finding capability/cut sheet work, etc.


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

tmorelli said:


> Just like it says.....are they legal in NFAA sanctioned events? Of course it would primarily be for the angle finding capability/cut sheet work, etc.


yes--and commonly used.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

yea because most of us have enough trouble shooting without guessing the yardage too!!!


----------



## wa-prez (Sep 9, 2006)

xring1 said:


> yea because most of us have enough trouble shooting without guessing the yardage too!!!


Well field shoots are marked distance, so guessing the yardage wouldn't be a consideration, just determining how much to cut for up and down hill.

I think rangefinders would be questioned in any competition category that doesn't allow "written memoranda".


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

I would not rule against use of rangefinders at any NFAA field, hunter, or animal round, which always have marked distances.

Jim Quarles
VA Director


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

wa-prez said:


> Well field shoots are marked distance, so guessing the yardage wouldn't be a consideration, just determining how much to cut for up and down hill.
> 
> I think rangefinders would be questioned in any competition category that doesn't allow "written memoranda".


without using one how would you know if the distance is really on?? just because the marker says 64yd dosent mean thats what the distance really is!! 
how much would you have to cut a target marked 60yd that showed 58.5yd ?


----------



## a7xelk (Jun 12, 2010)

most range finders are + - 1 yd anyway , if you sightin to your ranger finder your ok


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

FS560 said:


> I would not rule against use of rangefinders at any NFAA field, hunter, or animal round, which always have marked distances.
> 
> Jim Quarles
> VA Director


However, you would not be able to tell if the rangefinder had an angle-adjustment feature, correct?


----------



## edgerat (Dec 14, 2011)

Why would that matter? You use clinometers on a field course, just curious why that would be an issue Arcus.


----------



## rock monkey (Dec 28, 2002)

a7xelk said:


> most range finders are + - 1 yd anyway , if you sightin to your ranger finder your ok


but not all. some are +/-3yds and are much better than any that claim +/-1yd.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

Arcus said:


> However, you would not be able to tell if the rangefinder had an angle-adjustment feature, correct?


There is no NFAA rule prohibiting angle measuring devices for field archery.


----------



## FS560 (May 22, 2002)

My rangefinder reads to 0.1 yard or 3.6 inches, however I doubt if it is accurate to that and have no idea of the real accuracy.

Maybe I should hire a caddy to run dow to the target with an EDM reflector to increase the accuracy. 

I do not have a 0.001 ft EDM at my disposal to check the accuracy of my rangefinder, although a 100 ft tape might do.

Actually my GAS meter is not registering sufficiently high for me to tape off 50 yards or so and then check the rangefinder with multiple target surfaces of various reflectivity.


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

xring1 said:


> without using one how would you know if the distance is really on?? just because the marker says 64yd dosent mean thats what the distance really is!!
> how much would you have to cut a target marked 60yd that showed 58.5yd ?


Gee how about that....NFAA started shooting field around 1939...and then it was unmarked yardages. That soon changed, however to marked distance.

The "tolerances" for the markings on any certified NFAA course are "zero" and it is outlined in the rules how the targets are to be measured. The courses that are certified are supposedly inspected AND measured out as close as humanely possible So....if the stake is marked 65 yards, it is pretty much a certainty that it is within a few inches. EXCEPTING PRACTICE RANGES, that is. NEVER trust the distances on a "practice range" at the club=house....NEVER.

It is most interesting that scores in the mid to higher 550's were being shot LONG BEFORE any rangefinders, cut charts, and computerized sight tapes came into being...In fact, Terry Ragsdale shot the first ever Perfect 560 in NATIONAL competition back in, I think it was 1989...WITHOUT the used of all the electronics. There were several 559's and 558's shot back then too, along with some perfect halves.

Don't NEED a range-finder and cut chart; MAYBE nice to have, but not NEEDED...We could "what-if" on things all day long...but it doesn't solve the BIGGEST problem with people not hitting the middle...the SHOOTER.

Sure, we are seeing some more 560's shot in National competition...but....it is the same handful of people doing it every year; at least over the past few years, that is.

Gotta shoot form and shoot with proper shot execution and this "what if the distance is wrong" stuff is a crutch. Most shooters would be better of if they would save their money, get some coaching and work on form FIRST...and then 'maybe' invest in the electronics. Doesn't do a lick of good to have all that information about the angle of the dangle, and shoot crap form and still shoot the "4" or the "3".
There are many more things to consider when shooting field than the "cut" (if there even is any), or getting the distance down to the 1/2" (even a rangefinder can be 1/2 YARD off, and if you don't know how to really use the thing, it is easy to have it do that, too)...
Use 'em if you think you have to...but they aren't a NECESSITY....
field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## field14 (May 21, 2002)

a7xelk said:


> most range finders are + - 1 yd anyway , if you sightin to your ranger finder your ok


My opti-logic claims plus or minus 1/2 yard...which in essence has a "range" of ONE YARD....I NEVER take just ONE reading with any rangefinder. I always take at least three and toss the "ringer". In addition, I've found many times that if I move my feet forward or back even 6 INCHES I can get a different reading!!!
So many people just take one reading and trust it as gospel.
I think most GOOD field shooters can "read" a target with their binoculars and look at the lay of the land, footing, etc and pretty much come up with the correct "cut" (if any). Many will use the rangefinder or clinometer as a cross-check to their perceived "gut feeling" for confirmation.
I know some of the top pros helped make the cut chart for the Darrington course...and they did NOT use a clinometer/range-finder for their "cut chart"...they used....>EXPERIENCE and interestingly enough...were dead on in agreement with the electronics!!!

field14 (Tom D.)


----------



## Arcus (Jul 7, 2005)

FS560 said:


> There is no NFAA rule prohibiting angle measuring devices for field archery.


I was thinking that this restriction was in place for barebow & traditional, but I couldn't find it in the rules. My mistake.


----------



## xring1 (May 28, 2008)

field14 said:


> Gee how about that....NFAA started shooting field around 1939...and then it was unmarked yardages. That soon changed, however to marked distance.
> 
> The "tolerances" for the markings on any certified NFAA course are "zero" and it is outlined in the rules how the targets are to be measured. The courses that are certified are supposedly inspected AND measured out as close as humanely possible So....if the stake is marked 65 yards, it is pretty much a certainty that it is within a few inches. EXCEPTING PRACTICE RANGES, that is. NEVER trust the distances on a "practice range" at the club=house....NEVER.
> 
> ...


Thats what I was trying to say without writing a book, How many average shooters can even hold good enough to be concerned about 1/2 yard anyway? I bet not many!!!


----------

